# Carry(Open or Ccncealed) at Work?



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anyone here carry while at work?
Does your company have a policy about carrying?
What type of company? large company, small business, or own your own
What type work do you do? office, retail store, outside/driving, etc
How do you carry? open/concealed, on person/in vehicle, etc

I'm curious and I thought it would be a good discussion.


----------



## GenericET (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a carry license in my home state of Pennsylvania. I have carried at work but it was just to try out a new concealed holster. I choose not to carry at work because of all the interaction I have with customers. I do not want a customer to spot my gun and have a coniption. I keep it in the car so it is at least close at hand but I will not take the risk of being fired for actually carrying it on me. You may ask why I don't just ask what the bosses think of it and find out what the policy is. I figure if I have the gun in my car it is my business. I would not want to ask what the policy is and have them forbid me to have it in the car. I do IT work for a small company in the Philadelphia area. Some of these places I would really rather have my gun on me. I also have to do work in public schools so carrying it into a school just isn't going to happen.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I own a ranch in AZ and open carry, have a small range for practice, conceal carry when in town ........JJ


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I do carry at work. There is no policy (or law) against it. I work with young children. I carry concealed.


----------



## Kbaugh (Jun 2, 2012)

My employer forbids any firearms on the property. I still carry, but I have to leave it in the car, which I despise doing. It always worries me that the car could be broken in to. I'm a mechanic and I work on trucks, buses and heavy equipment. I rebuild differentials, and manual transmissions.


----------

